
Hack News has changed its front-page style - harrychenca
It has added a thick black line at the top of the page. What are your thoughts?
======
robin_reala
Default when someone prominent in the community dies. In this case:
[http://www.media.mit.edu/people/in-
memory/papert](http://www.media.mit.edu/people/in-memory/papert)

------
xiaoyang88
I didn't notice it until you mentioned.

